# Welche Rahmengröße Slayer?(Modell 2005)



## Hans (11. November 2005)

hallo,

welche Rahmengröße für einen 180 cm großen biker mit 84 cm Schrittlänge - 18 oder 19" ???

Gruß

Hans


----------



## Rocklandbiker (11. November 2005)

18  er für überwiegend Singletrails........
19 er für vorwiegend Mittelgebirgstouren (Forstwege)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc T. (13. November 2005)

Hi,

ich bin auch 1,80m und hatte ein 19er Slayer aber einfach nur aus Unsicherheit. Hab schon länger auf ein 18er Switch gewechselt aber auch das Slayer würde ich nur noch in 18 Zoll fahren.

Gruss Marc


----------



## tomcon (29. November 2005)

High,

definitiv 18"  !!! 

Ich hatte die gleiche Frage, weil mir mein RM Element als 18" zu klein vor kam.
Das Slayer baut aber höher und deshalb würde ich Dir zum 18" raten. Ich fahre es seit 1,5 Jahren und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------

